# can riders see their ratings before rating their driver?



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

If heard conflicting info stating how riders can "somehow" see what ratings they're getting on their passenger accounts after they've been dropped off at their destinations. Is this true?? This would obviously present a world of problems for drivers if it's so.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

No they can't. Just there over all ratings.


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

hm well you can see your rider rating on the app so, they could check their rating prior to the ride and then immediately after. if it updates quickly it would let them know if you gave them a bad rating. I think about this sometimes. and then I realize I don't give a shit


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

kingdog said:


> hm well you can see your rider rating on the app so, they could check their rating prior to the ride and then immediately after. if it updates quickly it would let them know if you gave them a bad rating. I think about this sometimes. and then I realize I don't give a shit


The rider cannot see their rating on the rider app.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Going to guess that the ratings don't refresh that quickly-they don't for the drivers, don't see why it would be any different for the pax-so low rating a pax should be a fairly risk-free proposition. No 5's for non-tippers.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

bdriven said:


> The rider cannot see their rating on the rider app.


Actually, this has changed recently and passengers CAN see their average rating. They just have to go to HELP>ACCOUNT>I'D LIKE TO KNOW MY RATING>SUBMIT and it will show them their rating instantly. It didn't used to be like this but it is like this now.

They won't know individual trip ratings but they will see their average.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

CommanderXL said:


> Actually, this has changed recently and passengers CAN see their average rating. They just have to go to HELP>ACCOUNT>I'D LIKE TO KNOW MY RATING>SUBMIT and it will show them their rating instantly. It didn't used to be like this but it is like this now.
> 
> They won't know individual trip ratings but they will see their average.


Thank you, I was unaware.


----------



## aokusman (Feb 11, 2016)

The moment I started rating riders less than 5* I started getting less than 5* ratings.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, they can see their rating, but the problem is that it likely doesn't update in real time but they're going to blame you for their rating, regardless.

So if they are the paranoid type and think you're going to rate them low, maybe the driver before you did, but they're going to blame you for it. That is the crappy part about it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The majority of riders I've talked to were unaware they had a rating. 

There are a rare few that worry about it.


----------

